

Ask HN: startup launch - musiic703

Hello hackers. I just want to say that I have a beta test for free job ad advertising (for the moment). The main point of this site is not just to find jobs but to also try and find the right fit for your job or the right job you are looking for. When you get into the dashboard you'll be able to create 2 types a profile a job seekers profile or a company profile which ever type you are looking for. This is going to help people find the right fit for them. I even put follow request so you can keep up to date with any changes that have been going on with the company or job seeker profile. feel free to comment or mssg me on the site workzstation.com/musiic<p>www.workzstation.com
======
tim_moon
Not sure if you're looking for feedback, but I'll share some since I looked at
the site.

1) Unless having an account is a necessity for it to function, having a
default account to log into would be nice so I can get an idea of what it is
without having to sign-up (I'm guilty of not doing this before). I prefer to
play around with the product to get an idea of what it is. Doesn't matter if
it's unpolished, buggy, etc.

2) Check for spelling and grammar. "Workz makes landing jobs easier for you by
helping our costumers putting themselves out there to be heard with a
beautiful and elegant profile that describes who they are!" Personally, I have
a hard time trusting anything with errors in spelling/grammar. Related to the
first point: I would like to see an example of what a "beautiful and elegant
profile" could look like.

3) Possible security issue. When I used the final link you provided,
(workzstation.com/musiic) I saw what seemed to be the dashboard for a brief
moment before being redirected to the login page.

4) Congrats on putting it out there :).

------
nyddle
Why not to tell people what they are signing up for in a few sentences on the
front page?

Seems like the signup is broken.

